# What should I do if I'm on a CA until June 2022 but plan on going to a college 2 hours away in January?



## aspiringHRexpert (Jul 5, 2021)

I know you normally can't transfer on a CA, but do they make exceptions in my case?  I am planning on transferring colleges, from a CC to a 4 year for the spring 2022 semester and that 4 year university is 2 hours away from where I live/my current location.  I'm not exactly sure how to handle this situation.  What should I do?  Any advice would be appreciated?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 5, 2021)

Fix the ca issues & work 4th qtr with no issues.


----------



## aspiringHRexpert (Jul 5, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Fix the ca issues & work 4th qtr with no issues.


What does 4th qtr mean?


----------



## GMTM (Jul 5, 2021)

4th quarter is the fourth financial period of the year, usually Oct, Nov, Dec.


----------



## aspiringHRexpert (Jul 6, 2021)

GMTM said:


> 4th quarter is the fourth financial period of the year, usually Oct, Nov, Dec.


And do you mean that if I fix the CA issues, I can get off of it early?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 6, 2021)

what was your ca for? How long have you been with spot?


----------

